# headlamp deflectors



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys

i have just noticed a pic posted by pj and it showed some black looking tape as a headlamp deflecto

Is this a possibility or will i get pulled up for it, it definately seems the cheaper option 

Answers on a postcard to .....................................kidding   

Paul


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

You will find a lot of us have been making our own with Black, White or just about any colour you can think of. 

http://www.aer-net.co.uk/sdc/headlamp-conversion.htm


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

john

The last set i bought were 6 quid, then when i got back had to put them in bin as they were not for further use

Saved me a couple of bob......................appreciated     

Is there a particular shape i should cut the tape into, or just square like PJ's pic

Paul


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

If you follow the guide lines of the deflector on your particular Headlight. You won't go far wrong. It will most probably be somehting like the Orange part.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

cheers mate will do that

Paul


----------



## BuzzLightyear (May 25, 2005)

We follow the 'Blue Peter' method, good old black, sticky back plastic (O.K. Fablon, if your not watching the Beeb).

It's great to sit at the port, watch others paying £6-7 then pick your model in the queue and copy their pattern. :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I made ours from the unused part of the kit you buy from Halfords.
Black sticky back mounted on a plastic sheet.
The sort that has all sorts of shapes already marked out for different car headlights. We've had it in the garage years, Since we pulled a caravan.

I cut out a piece of card for each headlight then cut out 2 sets from the 'proper' stuff. One set for the first trip in spring 2002and the other to be a spare and ready for the second trip.

We've now done 9 trips to France and are still on the first set.
After each trip I pull them gently off the glass and stick them onto the original clear plastic pouch the stuff came in ready for the next trip.

They'll be doing trip number 10 next week!
Economical stuff and I don't have the hassle of cutting out new for each trip.
Who said 'Narrow'. :lol:


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have managed to get a couple of clear plastic welding masks on which I intend to fit the correct deflectors. They will then be attached with velcro above and below the light. Hoping I will get many years of active service at no extra cost.
Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> I have managed to get a couple of clear plastic welding masks on which I intend to fit the correct deflectors. They will then be attached with velcro above and below the light. Hoping I will get many years of active service at no extra cost.
> Ian


Thats a good tip if the heat of the sun doesnt cause the stickyness of the velcro to soften & they drop off.

Motorhomer


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi again Redone,
If you are thinking of putting the black tape directly onto your nice plastic lenses - DON'T. Use headlight protectors and stick on them or you will get microcrazing and cracks in the plastic lense. What I have made up is a little L shape perspex thuingy which I can stick on with double sided pads on the top of the lense cover and then fold down over front off lense to carry the tape. 
Regards, Jon.


----------



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

After failing the MOT last year because I have LHD lights, I purchased a set of clear plastic light deflectors, stuck them on and passed
This year, failed on headlamps... tester said take the deflectors off and 'stick a bit of tape on em', he did and it passed
there a moral in the story, i think
David


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Brackpack said:


> After failing the MOT last year because I have LHD lights, I purchased a set of clear plastic light deflectors, stuck them on and passed
> This year, failed on headlamps... tester said take the deflectors off and 'stick a bit of tape on em', he did and it passed
> there a moral in the story, i think
> David


 8O If you read the Instructions for the Tester's at VOSA. You will find that bits of tape or any other means to deflect the beam is not allowed and the lights will fail the test. 8O


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

I used black tape and have done so for years. However I noticed on our new shape Ducato the lenses on both side have micro crazed.
In view of this, and because we don't drive at night anyway, I'm not going to use any tape at all. It may be illegal, but I,m going to risk it.
Just ask yourself, how many French drivers have you seen in the UK with deflectors on?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Don't tell anyone. But I haven't used any for years. The terrible (?) Sun in Spain used to melt the tape.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*beambenders*

Hi All

Made a set of beambenders last 6 years ( 2 mainland Europe trips per year.)

Carefull use of "Sticky Stuff Remover " and small blade of trusty Swiss knife to take them off. Done before landing in UK.

Careful application of double sided sellotape to stick them on done at embarkation line at docks.

New Renault Master headlamps now so have had to buy "Super Beambenders" and will have to sort out where to stick these new (£7+) benders on but instructions seem clear.

NB Should you have a major accident insurance can claim that your vehicle is not "roadworthy" an decline to cover if using DIY BBs.

NB Have read that use of black tape can lead to over heating of the light unit.

Yes in days of old (1970)I did use DIY sohisticated BBs using tape and aluminum foil for a couple of trips then used "proper " ones and reused many times.

Safe roads to you all
Ken.........with Wanderwagon3


----------

